# Tacoma field trial



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any call backs from the Qual at the Tacoma FT?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st Ellie - Benta Kongsore
2nd Friday - Diane Poer/Jim Gonia
3rd Clutch - Terrie Sato
4th Jinx - Cindy Bailey
RJ Hawk - Jack Hilger
JAMS
Rosie - Alice Woodyard
Nick - Tom Hartl
Toby - Dave Plesko
Deka - Otis Montgomery
Ramey - Jeannette Smith
Libby - Paul Johnson
Trek - Judy Myers
George - Pete Panarites/Jim Gonia
Spirit - Bob Morris
Rana - Otis Montgomery
Bubba - Wendy Hensarling/Brooke Vandebrake


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Qual results
1st Autumns Edaline o/h Bente Kongsore
2nd Sgt Friday o/Diane Poer h/Jim Gonia
3rd Shilsholes Shiftn Gears MH o/h Terrie Sato
4th Horn Creeks Lucky Charm o/h Cindy Bailey
RJ Tahoma Hawk o/h Jack Hilger
Jams
Rosie o/h Alice Woodyard
Nick o/h Tom Hartl
Toby o/h David Plesko
Deka o/h Duncan Montgomery
Ramsey o/h Jeannette& Bob Smith
Libby o/h Paul Johnson
Trek o/h Judy Myers
George o/P Panarites h/Jim Gonia
Spirit o/h Bob Morris
Rana o/h Duncan Montgomery
Bubba o/Wendy Hensarling h/Brooke Van De Brake

Limited callbacks to 3rd - 20 dogs
1,4,5,14,16,17,19,23,27,28,31,32,35,36,40,44,46,50,51,52


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any call backs from Open?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Limited Results:

1st - Zeus - Pete Goodale
2nd - Merlyn - Jane & Jerry Patopea/Jerry Patopea
3rd - Pirate - Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea
4th - Shade - Ed Labanara, Jr.
RJ - Chip - Dave Wilson
JAMs:
Harper - John & Diane Poer/John Poer
Skyy - Nate Limoges/Rob Erhardt
Pete - Mary Peterson/Jim Gonia


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yea Pirate!


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone have the derby callbacks?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amat callbacks to 3rd series - 20 dogs
6,7,11,14,15,16,20,23,25,26,27,28,29,31,32,35,36,38,39,40

23 dogs back in 3rd series of Derby but I dont have callbacks, sorry


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th series. Dog #6, 7, 11, 15, 16, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31, 32, 36, 38, 39.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

All I know is Ruth Aud emailed me! Megan won the derby handled by Patti Kiernan. She was so excited! By all means CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN! And a big Thanks to Patti from Levi and I.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur Results:

1st Banner/Alice Woodyard 
2nd Dilly/Ann Rauff
3rd Pete/Marty Peterson
4th Elvis/John Ball
RJ Pilot/Wayne Johnston
Jams: Zeus/Goodale, Quasi/Anderson, Shade/Labanara, Fly/Johnston, Miles/Dahlheim, Corky/Hilger, Pow/Johnston

Nice trial by the Tacoma Club!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby results:
1st Megan o/Ruth Aud h/Patti Kiernan
2nd Leica o/h Jerry Patopea
3rd Emmitt o/Cynthia Tallman h/Mark Madore
4th Cash o/Mark Shugdinis h/Tiffany Taylor
RJ Zelda o/Geoff Bewley h/Patti Kiernan
Jams:
Rita o/Frank Waters h/R Erhardt
Lander o/h Don Dutton
Kate o/h Bente Kongsore
Kobe o/h Greg Reault
Emmitt o/h Bill McKnight
Alli o/h Ellen McNeil
Jackie o/h Mike Tierney
Onyx o/h John Kinnard
Chip o/h Terrie Sato
Otis o/h Kirk Lillebo
Guide o/h Steve Cote
Stella o/h Carol Sealock
Moto o/Tony Crouch h/B Van De Brake


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1st Banner/Alice Woodyard


*Good going Alice and Banner!!!*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Alice on the Amateur win with Banner!


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Way to go Alice and Banner. I always told you she would do it and do it in fine style. As your long time (with a little time off) training Buddy I couldn't be happier for you. You have done a fabulous job with her. I bet her breeder (Karen Young) is simply overcome with pride.

Your training buddies.

Nancy, Lily, Connie and Shooter


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Hooray Ruth! Good going Patti. Results well earned. Rick.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Con grats Alice


Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Alice and Banner.
Marie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ruth and Patti on Megans Derby win. Wish I had been there to see it!
Marie


----------

